# USB Midi Keyboard Not Detected

## phobos13013

I have just picked up a brand new Akai for midi controller as I wanted experiment with some stuff like fluidsynth and rosegarden etc etc.

When I plug it in lsusb does not recognize it fully... it is given an address but no specs come up for it.  I have midi gadget support active in my kernel and all the software necessary.  Anyone have any pointers to get gentoo to recognize the device?  Is there a preferred hardware list or anything like this?  Any info is appreciated

edit: btw not getting anything on aconnect -i either... just kernel connections only

Regards

Christoph

----------

## MarioCorleone

Would it be an Akai MPK49?

what is the output of lsusb?

whats the output of lsmod?

----------

## phobos13013

Its an Akai Mini actually here is the specific output... not very informative sadly:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2011:0715  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Its the one on Bus 005 there....

aconnect -i FWIW:

```
client 0: 'System' [type=kernel]

    0 'Timer           '

    1 'Announce        '

client 14: 'Midi Through' [type=kernel]

    0 'Midi Through Port-0'
```

----------

## MarioCorleone

Is this controller brand new or used?

are there settings for "output" on the controller?

when i plugin my MPK49 to my laptop not setup for a DAW here is what lsusb shows

```

mario@Sibling ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 06cb:2970 Synaptics, Inc. touchpad

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0438:7900 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b452 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 09e8:006b AKAI  Professional M.I. Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0438:7900 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

What is the output of "lsmod"

----------

## phobos13013

Nothing just:

```
Module                      Size         Used by
```

----------

## MarioCorleone

How did you build kernel, all included nomodules?

----------

## phobos13013

yuup... everything is built-in.  Do I need to make the midi parts modules is there a reason if so?

----------

## MarioCorleone

never seen someone build a kernel with everything built in.  tends to make a HUGE kernel.  IMO, i would build my devices as modules.

Whats the output of "lspci -k"

And..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is this controller brand new or used?
> 
> are there settings for "output" on the controller? 

 

----------

## phobos13013

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/8251 PCI bridge [K8M890/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 USB controller: ULi Electronics Inc. USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ULi Electronics Inc. ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:08.1 USB controller: ULi Electronics Inc. USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ULi Electronics Inc. ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:08.2 USB controller: ULi Electronics Inc. USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ULi Electronics Inc. ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:08.3 USB controller: ULi Electronics Inc. USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ULi Electronics Inc. ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:08.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): ULi Electronics Inc. M5253 P1394 OHCI 1.1 Controller

   Subsystem: ULi Electronics Inc. M5253 P1394 OHCI 1.1 Controller

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: pata_via

00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7139

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. DFI KT600-AL / Soltek SL-B9D-FGR Motherboard

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device b014

   Kernel driver in use: snd_via82xx

00:14.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 139c

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2310

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau
```

As noted in the original post.... brand new out of box

Also not 100% sure what you mean by output settings but there is no interface controls... only 8 knobs and 8 pads which have no specific purpose... they can all be set by software included (which supposedly works in wine but havent even bothered to confirm until i can get the device recognized) other than that theres a 2-D arppegaitor and an octave control... Its pretty basic but meant to me customizable.

----------

## MarioCorleone

 *Quote:*   

> As noted in the original post.... brand new out of box
> 
> Also not 100% sure what you mean by output settings but there is no interface controls... only 8 knobs and 8 pads which have no specific purpose... they can all be set by software included (which supposedly works in wine but havent even bothered to confirm until i can get the device recognized) other than that theres a 2-D arppegaitor and an octave control... Its pretty basic but meant to me customizable.

 

As all midi controlers are

What kernel are you on? When was the last time you "emerge -DuNav @world" ? Have you tried other usb ports on the PC?

----------

## krinn

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2011:0715  

It mean, device is attach to usb port 005 (that is  Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub ) and device manufacturer is 2011, and device type is 0715

Alas for you, from mario18 you can see you should had got a 09e8 manufacturer value (well, with a diff device type value as they aren't the same device).

Next to that, it match pair manufacturer:device to attach a string to it, this is not really a problem just that nobody has report what 2011:0715 kind of device is yet.

That's not really "that bad", as some manufacturer use other manufacturer device and their code is not their one, but the other manufacturer code. But it's also not really "that good" too, specially has nobody knows who is "2011" manufacturer. The bad part is really having a buggy code there might show the device report stupid thing and is not working as it should.

What you should look at:

- Is there a device option to enable some usb type

- Try attach the device to your Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub like mario18 using it on an usb 2 port.

- Check the usb cable for trouble (hole/pinch/badly plug)...

- If the device is not well feed (by energy, it might appears but gave random result, kinda like you get), that's something putting it in usb2 port may fix.

- Might also be a trouble with usb drivers (ohci in use right now), that's again something putting it on usb2 port may fix (usb2 use ehci)

So for me, you really should plug it to usb2 port (you could also pray while doing it).

If it doesn't work, try it on another kernel (for kernel issue), any livecd ; if it still, try another computer (i know it's not "that easy" to get your hands on one, but neightbors could help).

If the three fail, you really should think about considering the device is in trouble (that's more common than what people think, generally once it works, it really works for years, and trouble appears more when the device is brand new and components not yet used).

----------

## MarioCorleone

What does dmesg say when you plugin the controller?

```
dmesg | tail
```

after pluging it in

----------

## phobos13013

OK.. sorry for the delay in response I am uber sick right now and on some meds also on the west coast so it was late for me and I passed out big time.... anyway im back and I think you are right about the usb thing... but i dont know how to fix it... Every plug i put it in it seems to put it on a 1.1 usb bus.  Now this is veeeery old computer as can be seen from specs but I have three separate usb locations three on a bus in the back two on a bus in the front and like four on a bus on add-on card i have that also has firewire ports etc (extension bus essentially).  Obviously at least one of those is recognized usb 2.0 but nothing plugsin as such it appears....

meanwhile here is the pertinent part of dmesg when it runs and looks the same on any bus:

dmesg | tail:

```
[49773.091356] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0005: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0

[49833.954074] usb 9-2: USB disconnect, device number 4

[49871.822885] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[49872.040050] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[49872.040055] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[49872.040059] usb 5-2: Product: MPKmini2

[49872.040061] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[49872.040064] usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[49882.062178] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0006: timeout initializing reports

[49882.062917] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0006: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:08.2-2/input0
```

It sees it but is not doing the full dance I think :/ (USB 1.11?)

----------

## MarioCorleone

post output of 

```
dmesg | grep usb
```

please

----------

## phobos13013

dmesg | grep usb

```
[    0.154509] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.154509] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.155027] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.312149] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.312164] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.312174] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.312183] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.312191] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:08.3

[    2.319148] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.319577] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.319975] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.320384] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.320793] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.4

[    2.378072] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.378486] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.378897] usb usb3: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.379309] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.379809] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:08.0

[    2.436065] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.436508] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.436912] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.437322] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.437792] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:08.1

[    2.494065] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.494476] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.494877] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.495290] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.495815] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:08.2

[    2.499817] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.500302] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.500834] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.501390] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.501919] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    2.505263] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.505739] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.506293] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.506830] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.507389] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[    2.510750] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.511249] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.511794] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.512349] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.512897] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

[    2.516281] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.516761] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.517317] usb usb9: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.517860] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.12-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.518416] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

[    2.520269] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.527455] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.527859] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.822020] usb 9-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    2.986286] usb 9-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c00e

[    2.987704] usb 9-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.988383] usb 9-1: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[    2.989046] usb 9-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    3.005877] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb9/9-1/9-1:1.0/0003:046D:C00E.0001/input/input3

[    3.006533] hid-generic 0003:046D:C00E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.3-1/input0

[  108.842020] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[  108.998046] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[  108.998050] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  108.998053] usb 6-1: Product: MPKmini2

[  108.998056] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: AKAI

[  108.998058] usb 6-1: SerialNumber: 0001

[  119.007561] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0002: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0

[ 2992.704092] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 3030.785047] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[ 3030.999052] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[ 3030.999059] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3030.999062] usb 5-2: Product: MPKmini2

[ 3030.999065] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[ 3030.999067] usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[ 3041.018394] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0003: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:08.2-2/input0

[10661.683952] usb 5-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[10674.660956] usb 9-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[10674.816201] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[10674.816208] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[10674.816211] usb 9-2: Product: MPKmini2

[10674.816214] usb 9-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[10674.816216] usb 9-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[10684.825749] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0004: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0

[49716.454093] usb 9-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

[49762.919046] usb 9-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[49763.081182] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[49763.081189] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[49763.081193] usb 9-2: Product: MPKmini2

[49763.081196] usb 9-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[49763.081198] usb 9-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[49773.091356] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0005: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0

[49833.954074] usb 9-2: USB disconnect, device number 4

[49871.822885] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[49872.040050] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[49872.040055] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[49872.040059] usb 5-2: Product: MPKmini2

[49872.040061] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[49872.040064] usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[49882.062917] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0006: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:08.2-2/input0

[50150.806867] usb 5-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

[50223.353037] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[50223.572051] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[50223.572058] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[50223.572061] usb 3-2: Product: MPKmini2

[50223.572063] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[50223.572066] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[50233.594932] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0007: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:08.0-2/input0
```

----------

## MarioCorleone

OK, we're really close...

This is where its going wrong

```

[49762.919046] usb 9-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[49763.081182] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2011, idProduct=0715

[49763.081189] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[49763.081193] usb 9-2: Product: MPKmini2

[49763.081196] usb 9-2: Manufacturer: AKAI

[49763.081198] usb 9-2: SerialNumber: 0001

[49773.091356] hid-generic 0003:2011:0715.0004: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [AKAI MPKmini2] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0  
```

The wrong drivers are atatching to your controller

Heres the drivers that are loaded for mine

```

[104072.115844] usb 1-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[104072.201944] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=09e8, idProduct=006b

[104072.201953] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[104072.201959] usb 1-1.2: Product: Akai MPK49

[104072.201963] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Akai

[104072.407535] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
```

Post output of "cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB" and "cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND" to pastebin then link here so we can see if right drivers are built into kernel

----------

## phobos13013

mario you are a trooper hanging in with me this long...hope we can find this fix

here is my USB kernel config:

https://bpaste.net/show/81f6e49ae9e7

Here is my SND kernel config:

https://bpaste.net/show/28517bd5c7fa

let me know where to go from here

----------

## MarioCorleone

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mario you are a trooper hanging in with me this long...hope we can find this fix

 

Thank you sir! Not a problem at all fellow gentoo'er, I do try   :Very Happy: 

One more question, which kernel are you on?  

OK, 

Time to add a few things to the kernel

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set --- set to y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set --- set to y  

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set --- set to y

# CONFIG_USB_F_MIDI? Didnt see this in your .config, 90% sure you need this 

# CONFIG_USB_F_HID? This as well

# CONFIG_USB_G_HID is not set --- set to y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set --- set to y

Now rebuild kernel and what ever else needs to be "redone" like grub.cfg & initramfs.  Dont forget to move kernel to /boot, and install iniramfs(if you use one) before running grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Reboot!

Try again, and let me know how things progressed

----------

## phobos13013

Ok... so currently on 3.18.12 but i noticed that 4.0.5 has been installed during a recent world update while getting this stuff working but i sort of glazed over that... I am currently installing the kernel parts on my 3.18.12 release but I'd like to move up to 4 unless there its unknown or known bad to move up to 4 yet.  If it doesnt matter I will still probably wait until i get all this working for confirmation.  Will report back shortly with the kernel upgrades...

I do not see the F_MIDI and F_HID in my kernel tho... is there a way to activate those so they can be seen....?

----------

## phobos13013

OK... no change to device with doing what I could... but it wasnt perfect.

a) I was able to get the EHCI components and HDA_PATCH_LOADER built-in

b) The USB_AUDIO and G_HID had to be built as modules since it appears I can only select one Gadget "tree" to be built-in at a time

c) THE F_MIDI and _HID are not found in my kernel... is this something new... something old?

Regardless... with the above changes (or not changed) lsusb still gives the same output... also lsmod is blank still so do I need to tell those mods to load or anything?

----------

## MarioCorleone

Have you recieved my PM's?

----------

